# New expat in mazatlan



## moldero (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm not a new expat, but I am new to the forum as of today and I am new to Mazatlan as well. I lived in Culiacan Sinaloa for the past 6 years and recently made the move to Mazatlan 2 months ago. I'm originally from San Francisco California, where i was lead animator at Y&R, I just got sick of the cubicle life or our so called "Freedom" up stateside. Anyways, hope to run into one of you at some time.

Regards,
Moldy


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ditto on the welcome.
Tell us more about the motivation for your move, the housing you chose in Mazatlan, and how you handle the heat and humidity. We also love Mazatlan, but the h&h keep us away most of the time.


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to Mazatlan! Hopefully you brought the rains with you! What part of town are you living in? There will be a few people at Baja Style tonight in Sabalo Country. There is a terrific rock/blues band playing and they have TV's to watch the basketball game. The tacos are good and the beer cold. Come on out!


----------

